# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  حصول الاناث على غالبية مقاعد الجامعات هل يعني تقــدم مسيرتهــن التعليميـة ؟

## معاذ ملحم

تؤشر نسبة الفتيات المقبولات في الجامعة الأردنية على تفوق جندري للإناث على حساب الذكور، إذ وصلت نسبتهن إلى 80% 
المعلومة للوهلة الأولى إذا ما أخذناها بمعزل عن الأرقام الأخرى عن التعليم العالي في الأردن ككل، تبعث بالنفس الارتياح بأن المرأة الأردنية تسير قدما في مسيرة التعليم الجامعي.
بيد أن المعلومة منقوصة ولا يمكن التباهي فيها واعتبارها ردا على الهيئات النسائية كما قال ذلك رئيس الجامعة الأردنية الدكتور خالد الكركي لأنه لم يرافقها الحديث عن نسبة الإناث بالموازي، وما هية الكليات التي تم قبولهن فيها.
علاوة على أن الجامعات الحكومية الأخرى لم تعلن عن نسبة قبول الإناث فيها، ما يعطي صورة غير واضحة عن الوضع، فإذا كانت النسبة مرتفعة كالأردنية تقرأ الأرقام بصورة مغايرة، أما إذا كانت متقاربة بين الذكور والإناث فلها قراءة مختلفة.
هذا إن لم نأخذ بالاعتبار نتائج الثانوية العامة والأسباب التي أدت إلى تفوق الإناث على الذكور، والعوامل التي سببت تراجع مدارس الذكور خطوات إلى الخلف.
كما لم تتضح نسبة الإناث الملتحقات في الجامعات الخاصة وهل هن المسيطرات على الكليات أم أن كفة الميزان راجحة باتجاه الذكور.
وعبرت أمين عام اللجنة الوطنية لشؤون المرأة الأردنية عن اعتزازها بما حققته المرأة الأردنية بالتعليم، وكانت نتيجتها بأن نسبة الإناث 80% 
لكنها شددت بالوقت ذاته على إن التوازن بين الجنسين ضروري، فلا يعقل أن تكون الفتيات بالجانب الأكاديمي، والشباب في الجانب المهني (أي بالعمل قبل التحصيل الجامعي)، داعية إلى قراءة متأنية للرقم.
وقالت لالرأي إن النسبة التي ذكرها الكركي تعد دلالة إيجابية لكن ثمة اعتبارات عديد ينبغي أن تأخذ بالحسبان عند قراءة الرقم.
وتشير التقرير الأرقام الدولية الخاصة في مجال فجوة النوع الاجتماعي إلى أن الأردن شارف على ردم الفجوة في مجالي التعليم والصحة، في حين ما زال متأخرا مقارنة بغيره من الدول فيما يتعلق بمؤشري المشاركة والفرص الاقتصادية والتمكين السياسي.
وتدل الأرقام إلى أن الأردن لم يستطع استغلال الطاقات البشرية التي استثمر فيها لعقود طويلة، ولم يستطع الوصول إلى (50%) من الشعب الأردني بطريقة مستدامة.
وهذا يقود إلى أن مسيرة التنمية البشرية في الأردن لا زالت تعاني من اختلالات هيكلية، وتفتقر للاستغلال الكامل للموارد البشرية المتوفرة.
وفي السياق لفتت خضر إلى أن ثمة اعتبارات عديدة علينا دراستها، منها قد يكون الطلبة لا يلتحقون بالجامعات عبر التنافس لأنهم يرغبون بتخصصات علمية ومهنية فيلجأون إلى الموازي.
وأضافت أنه لا يوجد لدينا نسبة الطلبة الذين التحقوا بالجامعات بالخارج، وأيضا نسبتهم في الجامعات الخاصة، كي تكتمل الصورة وتظهر مبررات النسبة.
وأشارت إلى أن بعض الدول تخصص كوتا للذكور في الجامعات، للحفاظ على التوازن الجندري بين الجنسين.
وبينت أنه كي تكتمل الصورة ونقارن بين مختلف أنماط القبول في الجامعات، وفي التعليم العالي، ونستخلص التوجهات ولفهم العوامل والدوافع.
وبالعودة إلى الموقع الالكتروني لوزارة التعليم العالي نجد تفوق الإناث عددا في كليات الجامعة الأردنية كافة، باستثناء كليتي الطب والهندسة والتجارة وإدارة الأعمال وعدد من الكليات العلمية، وهذا ينسحب عن بقية الجامعات الحكومية الذي تزيد نسبة التحاق الإناث بالمقارنة بالذكور عن النصف.
الحال يختلف بالنسبة للجامعات الخاصة فالتفوق العددي للذكور جليا، يصل نسبتهم على الثلثين وأحيانا إلى ثلاثة أرباع، وترجح كفتهم بالكليات كافة.
وأكدت دراسة متخصصة حول المرأة والتعليم العالي واقع وتطلعات صدرت عام 2005 تراجع نسبة الإناث في الجامعات الخاصة مرجعة السبب إلى ثقافة المجتمع السائدة التي تعطي أولوية التعليم للشباب في حال تقنين الموارد الاقتصادية .
وبحسب الدراسة فان سبب ارتفاع نسبتهن في الجامعات الرسمية يرجع إلى حصولهن على علامات أعلى في امتحان الثانوية العامة، إذ بلغت نسبتهن 3ر57 بالمائة في الجامعات الرسمية مقارنة ب 7ر31 بالمائة في الجامعات الخاصة.
الأرقام السابقة بمجملها بحاجة إلى التوقف مليا والبحث بعمق للوصول إلى أسباب تفوق الإناث دراسيا بالثانوية العامة وتراجع تحصيل الذكور، وانحسارهم عن الجامعات الحكومية وامتدادهم بالخاصة، والبحث بأسباب عدم انعكاس التحصيل العلمي على السوق العمل بالمحصلة النهائية.

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكور معاذ 
اي النسوان بدهم يسيطرن على العالم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[glow1=FF0000]لا مش للدرجه هاي 

مو كل اصابعك متل بعض يا جنتل [/glow1]

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

ههههه أي من المفروض انهن يجيبن اكثر منا لأنه لا إلهن لاشغله ولا عمله غير الكتاب  أما احنا هشباب عندنا شغلات بنعملها مثل الخروج من البيت اما البنت قلما تخرج 
و الدخان اما البنت مابتدخن و احنا النا التزامات اما  البنات ماعندهن

بس احنا لو نقرا اقرايتهن بنجييييييب 100  :SnipeR (19): 

بس ارجو من البنات ما يتحسسو :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوالفكوا

----------


## saousana

> مشكور معاذ 
> اي النسوان بدهم يسيطرن على العالم





> ههههه أي من المفروض انهن يجيبن اكثر منا لأنه لا إلهن لاشغله ولا عمله غير الكتاب  أما احنا هشباب عندنا شغلات بنعملها مثل الخروج من البيت اما البنت قلما تخرج 
> و الدخان اما البنت مابتدخن و احنا النا التزامات اما  البنات ماعندهن
> 
> بس احنا لو نقرا اقرايتهن بنجييييييب 100 
> 
> بس ارجو من البنات ما يتحسسو


القصة مش قصة سيطرة أو اشغال وفضاوة 
الموضوع انه في هاي المرحلة العمرية "غالبا " بتكون البنت عندها وعي اكبر من الشب 
وعندها كمان قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية 
وممكن يكون مقدار الطيش والاستهتار اقل 
لذلك بيكون تركيز منصب في شيء واحد هو التعليم والمستقبل 
طبيعي يكون غالبية المقاعد للبنات

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> القصة مش قصة سيطرة أو اشغال وفضاوة 
> الموضوع انه في هاي المرحلة العمرية "غالبا " بتكون البنت عندها وعي اكبر من الشب 
> وعندها كمان قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية 
> وممكن يكون مقدار الطيش والاستهتار اقل 
> لذلك بيكون تركيز منصب في شيء واحد هو التعليم والمستقبل 
> طبيعي يكون غالبية المقاعد للبنات


عفيه  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[glow1=FF0000]مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركة 

يا اخوان بدنا يكون هالموضوع عبارة عن حلقه وصل ونقاش بيننا 

واحنا كوننا طلاب جامعه لازم نكون متفاهمين مع بعض [/glow1]*

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> *[glow1=FF0000]مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركة 
> 
> يا اخوان بدنا يكون هالموضوع عبارة عن حلقه وصل ونقاش بيننا 
> 
> واحنا كوننا طلاب جامعه لازم نكون متفاهمين مع بعض [/glow1]*


عفيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا غازي 

جهزلي حالك بكرة للجامعه بلاقيك بالمجمع  ( مجمع عمان القديم )

----------

